

Show HN: Rei – Process lists easily - sapsan
https://github.com/kerkomen/rei/blob/master/README.md

======
kbenson
I'll just mention fsql[1] here as my favorite of the multiple programs
available to query and manipulate different data formats. While more complex,
as it requires SQL, that's also the reason I like it. In all the cases where
I've had moderately sized lists of items and was tempted to stick them into a
DB, fsql makes the job easier.

I want to check out rei though, as it looks like for some common tasks it
could be much easier to use. It might make a good addition to my toolkit for
the simpler cases.

1: [https://metacpan.org/pod/distribution/App-
fsql/bin/fsql](https://metacpan.org/pod/distribution/App-fsql/bin/fsql)

~~~
jonathanhefner
I hadn't heard of fsql, but I did recently find q[1]. If anyone has experience
with both, I'd be interested to hear if one does its job better than the
other.

1: [http://harelba.github.io/q/](http://harelba.github.io/q/)

------
loevborg
I like it, thanks for building it! So far I've used csvkit
([https://csvkit.readthedocs.org/en/0.9.1/](https://csvkit.readthedocs.org/en/0.9.1/)),
which is quite powerful. Can `rei` also parse the header row of CSV files to
automatically assign names to columns?

------
paulojreis
Just FYI, as your README.md starts with naming considerations, "rei" means
king in portuguese. :)

~~~
brobinson
It has a ton of meanings in Japanese and Hebrew, too:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rei](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rei)

~~~
ZenoArrow
Does anyone know which of the Japanese characters is commonly used for the
character Rei Ayanami? I know anime names tend to be chosen to convey extra
meanings, would be interested to know what GAINAX/Anno intended.

~~~
photosinensis
波, which is "wave".

~~~
ZenoArrow
Thank you.

